# Suche Spiele für Koop für 3 Spieler



## Malakor (22. Mai 2016)

*Suche Spiele für Koop für 3 Spieler*

Hallo PC Games Community,

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.
Ich suche für mich und 2 Freunde Koop Games, die wir zusammen spielen können.
Insbesondere Spiele die eine Story haben.
Spiele wie Diablo / Path of Exile / ARK / Life is Feudal usw sind zwar nett, aber wir vermissen da noch das Ziel.

Bezüglich des Genres sind wir da recht offen.
Von Shootern - Strategie - RPG wird alles gern gesehen.
Auch Indie Games im Stile von früheren RPG ( Zelda / Final Fantasy ) sind erwünscht.
Sie müssen auch nicht in diesem oder letzten Jahr produziert worden sein. 

Wäre super wenn Ihr da ein paar Ideen habt!

Malakor


----------



## golani79 (22. Mai 2016)

Hatte mit *Lord of the Rings - War in the North* recht viel Spaß im Coop.

Vielleicht lohnt sich das ja für euch. Sollte mittlerweile auch nimmer allzuviel kosten denke ich.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Mai 2016)

Far Cry 3 hat einen 3er Koop-Modus


----------



## Seegurkensalat (22. Mai 2016)

Borderlands


----------



## Alreech (22. Mai 2016)

Wenn Du vier Joystick hast:
Die Kampange von Starlancer kann zu viert im Coop gespielt werden.
Alternativ Freespace 2 (Steam oder GoG) und die verbesserte Engine / Grafikupdates von Hard-light.net. Da ist dann auch eine 4er Coop für die Hauptkampange drin.


----------



## svd (22. Mai 2016)

Die "Trine" Reihe böte sich natürlich an, mit ihren drei Charakteren.

Aber, ich werde mal wieder Co-optimus.com auspacken, das hat schon fast Tradition, hehe.

Einfach das System auswählen, also PC, die Spieleranzahl auf "mindestens 3" setzen, diverse Filter nach Verbindungsart, Genre usw gibt's auch.
Die Ergebnisse lassen sich dann natürlich noch nach Kritiker- oder besser Userwertung sortieren, damit du gleich siehst, womit Spieler so am meisten Spaß gehabt haben.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (22. Mai 2016)

Magicka wäre vielleicht auch was, ansonsten kann ich mich nur anschließen und auch diese Seite empfehlen:


svd schrieb:


> Co-optimus.com


----------



## Malakor (27. Mai 2016)

Danke Leute.

Werde die Webseite auf jedenfall nutzen.
Haben nun erstmal Lord of the Rings besorgt und schauen uns dies erstmal an.

Noch einmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## svd (27. Mai 2016)

Gute Wahl, ein wenig generisch, macht aber trotzdem Spaß und fügt sich besser ins Gefüge ein, als zB die Jackson Hobbbits. (Psst, aber nimm nicht den Zwerg...)

Und sonst, äh, "Banoi" soll um diese Jahreszeit schön sein. Und for 3€ können Besitzer der Vanillaversionen auf die "Definitive Edition" upgraden.


----------

